# in the privacy of your home



## Haroon

What is the best Arabic equivalent of the phrase : in the privacy of your home , in a sentence : 
An easy self-treatment method can be handled in the privacy of your home.


----------



## Xence

*في حميمية بيتك؟*


----------



## djara

Xence said:


> *في حميمية بيتك؟*


Isn't *حميمية* used to translate "user-friendliness" "convivialité"?

I would suggest *دون أن تغادر بيتك*


----------



## Josh_

What about *في عزلة بيتك* ?


----------



## Xence

djara said:


> Isn't *حميمية* used to translate "user-friendliness" "convivialité"?


Yes when it's used as an adjective, like in *جلسة حميمية* but when used as a noun it's closer to the french "_intimité_", IMO.

***

*«ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم»*

***

As a side note, Google translator suggests *سرية*  for "privacy" but I don't think it fits in this context.


----------



## djara

As this is a marketing argument for a self-treatment method, I believe that the stress is not so much on "privacy" as it is on "home". The argument is that, if you use this method, you won't have to go to a hospital or a clinic. For me  *عزلة  *has a negative connotation (isolation, confinement) and would not be used in an advertisement.


----------



## cute angel

I suggest في منزلك الخاص or في خوصصة منزلك


----------



## Haroon

djara said:


> As this is a marketing argument for a self-treatment method, I believe that the stress is not so much on "privacy" as it is on "home". The argument is that, if you use this method, you won't have to go to a hospital or a clinic. For me *عزلة *has a negative connotation (isolation, confinement) and would not be used in an advertisement.


 
Very good remark , however , we have to look for or coin an Arabic meaning for this phrase .


----------



## djara

How about وراء جدران بيتك?
as in the following examples from the internet:
 ما يحدث *وراء جدران* المنزل !!! الحملة العالمية للأنتصار على العادة السرية
 اشخاص عرفناهم وتحاورنا معهم لمدة طويلة من *وراء جدران* النيت 
هاأنذا احتمي *وراء جدران* منزلي الصغير من حر مايو


----------



## cherine

cute angel said:


> I suggest في منزلك الخاص or في خوصصة منزلك


Are you sure about خوصصة ? Do you mean خصوصية ?



djara said:


> How about وراء جدران بيتك?
> as in the following examples from the internet:
> ما يحدث *وراء جدران* المنزل !!! الحملة العالمية للأنتصار على العادة السرية
> اشخاص عرفناهم وتحاورنا معهم لمدة طويلة من *وراء جدران* النيت
> هاأنذا احتمي *وراء جدران* منزلي الصغير من حر مايو





djara said:


> I would suggest *دون أن تغادر بيتك*


Of all the suggestions you gave, I prefer دون أن تغادر بيتك it gives the meaning of confort, not having to leave the house.
وراء الجدران sounds like hiding or isolating oneself, I wouldn't use it unless I want to mean that or the need for "protection.


----------



## Xence

djara said:


> How about وراء جدران بيتك?
> as in the following examples from the internet:
> ما يحدث *وراء جدران* المنزل !!! الحملة العالمية للأنتصار على العادة السرية
> اشخاص عرفناهم وتحاورنا معهم لمدة طويلة من *وراء جدران* النيت
> هاأنذا احتمي *وراء جدران* منزلي الصغير من حر مايو


 
This sounds like the Big Brother's eye!  Hey, whatever you do, we are aware of it! Doesn't this sound a bit scary...?

***

We do have here in Algeria, and maybe in other Arabic countries a phrase which may fit in this context:
*في حرمة بيتك*

What do you think about this?


----------



## cute angel

Yes I'm sure about the word خوصصة it exists in Arabic 

yes the last one sounds good في حرمة بيته I guess it is commonly used .


----------



## Haroon

Someone suggests :  في خلوتك !!


----------



## Xence

Doesn't sound bad for me, though it has a "sufi" connotation!


----------



## Saleh Al-Qammaari

I'd suggest

في خاصة بيتك


----------



## Xence

Another suggestion, just for fun:
*في عقر دارك*


----------



## cute angel

Ok we can say في حمى بيته


----------



## Haroon

Thanks for all contributions. However , most of the suggested phrases express ( imply) protection/ safeguard, not that sense of privacy. In my opinion, the phrase  في خاصة بيتك  may be the nearest one to the English phrase in this context!


----------

